# Week in Vancouver at Club Intrawest + 4 days in Whistler



## travel maniac (Oct 16, 2011)

We'll be in Vancouver for a week in early November @ Club Intrawest in a studio.  The pictures I've seen seem pretty good.

Any suggestions for things to do?  Currently, we plan on going to Granville Island and Stanley park for a day each.

After our 7 days in Vancouver, we're planning to go to Whistler for 4-5 days. Is it a must to have a car to go there?

Also, there are so many of the Whisky Jack resorts, we are confused.  Any suggestions which one to choose if we don't rent a car?

Thanks.


----------



## abbekit (Oct 16, 2011)

One of our favorite exchanges! *Granville Island was our favorite place, some great prepared foods for take away. *Even though the studio units only have a microwave it was perfect for the food we brought in from the Granville market place. *Also like the brew pub on the island and sitting out on the patio of any of the other island restaurants with a view looking towards downtown.

We enjoyed hiking around the woods at Lynn Canyon Park with a shorter (but free and less touristy suspension bridge) than the Capistrano Bridge.

Check out shops, galleries and restaurant is Gastown. *But our favorite restaurants were closer to Club Intrawest, tops for us was an Indian place on Davie.

Be sure and visit the Vancouver aquarium in Stanley Park. *

My photos of our studio suite at Club Intrawest are in my link below.

One of our top timeshares, would definitely go back there!


----------



## tashamen (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm in the middle of the opposite trip right now.  I just spent a few days at the Club Intrawest in Whistler and am at the Club Intrawest in Vancouver right now.  Personally I would not stay in a studio here, especially for a week as even the 1BR I'm in right now seems small to me.  Though that may be because the 1BR at Whistler is so much bigger.  But it won't matter as there is so much to do in Vancouver - it just depends on what you like to do.

I don't know the Whisky Jack resorts, but pretty much everyplace has the free Whistler shuttles so you don't have to have a car (unless it's in Creekside which is a bit far removed).  I took the bus from the Vancouver airport straight to Cub Intrawest and then back to downtown Vancouver from there.  But you will be there in low season too, and there was not much going on in Whistler, so you may want to have a car to explore the area.


----------



## Chrisky (Oct 19, 2011)

If you're into wine and/or food this will be going on the beginning of November at Whistler.
http://whistlercornucopia.com/schedule/


----------



## travel maniac (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks - actually, we booked the unit after looking at your pictures.



abbekit said:


> One of our favorite exchanges! *Granville Island was our favorite place, some great prepared foods for take away. *Even though the studio units only have a microwave it was perfect for the food we brought in from the Granville market place. *Also like the brew pub on the island and sitting out on the patio of any of the other island restaurants with a view looking towards downtown.
> 
> We enjoyed hiking around the woods at Lynn Canyon Park with a shorter (but free and less touristy suspension bridge) than the Capistrano Bridge.
> 
> ...


----------



## travel maniac (Oct 19, 2011)

We've stayed in really small studios (Elkhorn @ Falcon Crest in Canmore) so we should be ok in Vancouver.  We'll probably be in the unit just to sleep anyway!

We booked a 2 bedroom @ Whisky Jack Aspens so we may just relax in a bigger space!  We're still not sure if we'll rent a car or not.



tashamen said:


> I'm in the middle of the opposite trip right now.  I just spent a few days at the Club Intrawest in Whistler and am at the Club Intrawest in Vancouver right now.  Personally I would not stay in a studio here, especially for a week as even the 1BR I'm in right now seems small to me.  Though that may be because the 1BR at Whistler is so much bigger.  But it won't matter as there is so much to do in Vancouver - it just depends on what you like to do.
> 
> I don't know the Whisky Jack resorts, but pretty much everyplace has the free Whistler shuttles so you don't have to have a car (unless it's in Creekside which is a bit far removed).  I took the bus from the Vancouver airport straight to Cub Intrawest and then back to downtown Vancouver from there.  But you will be there in low season too, and there was not much going on in Whistler, so you may want to have a car to explore the area.


----------



## travel maniac (Oct 19, 2011)

Chrisky said:


> If you're into wine and/or food this will be going on the beginning of November at Whistler.
> http://whistlercornucopia.com/schedule/



Thanks!  I'm sure we'll enjoy it!


----------



## eal (Feb 23, 2012)

You absolutely don't need a car in Vancouver, it is just a liability.  Whistler is a very walkable town, with tourist shuttles that help to get you around as well.  There are pedestrian areas in Whistler where no cars are even allowed so you have to walk.  Paying for transportation from Vancouver to Whistler and back will be cheaper than renting a car.  It is a very scenic drive if someone else is at the wheel.


----------



## asp (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree -no need for a car in Vancouver!!   In Whistler, with a family, you will likely want a car, particularly at Aspens or even Club Intrawest.   

We have stayed next door at Woodrun, great location for skiing, but quite a walk to the vilage.  Even with a car we used the bus for getting back from the village.  

You can walk with groceries from anywhere in theVilage, or Village North, and there is the free shuttle, but Aspens is a little farther than i would want to be carrying groceries!

In a car, you can spend a day driving to Pemberton -to Lilloet through paved back country road with some of the most spectacular mountain scenery few tourists ever see.


----------

